# Scripting PlugIn v1.0.2a für Adobe Photoshop 7



## Martin Schaefer (4. Januar 2004)

Hi,

es ist zwar keine wirklich ganz brandneue Sache, aber dafür eine nicht minder
interessante. Adobe bietet für Photoshop 7 kostenlos ein Scripting PlugIn an,
das viele Dinge automatisieren kann, die mit der Stapelverarbeitung und Aktionen
alleine nicht möglich sind.

Verwendet wird dabei u.a. JavaScript, Visual Basic oder VB Script.

Mehr Infos bzw. Dokumentation findet sich im Archiv,
das man unter folgender URL downloaden kann:
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=1536

Ein paar wenige Skripte findet man im Adobe Exchange:
http://share.studio.adobe.com/axBrowseSubmit.asp?t=74

Wenn ihr weitere Quellen findet, oder aber Lust habt, eigene Skripte zu erstellen:
Hier ist es immer gerne gesehen. 

Viel Spaß und vor Allem Erfolg
Martin


----------



## zirag (4. Januar 2004)

Hi
könntet ihr beide mal näher erläutern wozu man das genau verwenden kann , also wozu das gut ist .
Wäre nett 

cu ZiRaG


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Januar 2004)

Hi zirag,

ich habe es selbst erst heute entdeckt und bin noch nicht in die Tiefen der
Möglichkeiten vorgedrungen. Aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten hab ich bereits
rausgefunden.

1. Skripte können im Gegensatz zu reinen Aktionen bestimmte
Bedingungen abfragen und entsprechend reagieren. Zum Beispiel
"Wenn der Text auf Ebene 4 Dummy ist, dann mach daraus den Text Hurra.
Und wenn der Font auf der Ebene 4 Arial ist, dann ändere ihn in Trebuchet, usw."

2. Skripte können auch mit anderen Applikationen kommunizieren.
Zum Beispiel kann man in einem Skript mit Photoshop UND Illustrator arbeiten
und z.B. die Zwischenablage nutzen.

3. Ich hab die leichte Hoffnung, dass man evtl. auch externe Daten z.B. aus
CSV-Dateien verwenden kann, um nur als Beispiel Dateiinformationen wie
eine Bildbeschreibung in das Bild "einrechnen" zu können. Und das auch für
sehr viele Bilder. Anwendungsbeispiel: Es soll für eine Webseite immer ein
Wasserzeichen in jedes Bild eingerechnet werden und darunter z.B. ein
beliebiger Titel. Mit Aktionen ist das nicht machbar.

Naja, soviel zu dem, was geht. Ich muss aber erstmal selbst noch ne Menge
rumforschen und schauen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## zirag (4. Januar 2004)

Ok Danke 

ich hoffe es posten noch weitere Leute Erklärungen was man noch so mit Scripts machen kann 

--ZiRaG--


----------



## Jon01 (27. März 2005)

http://www.avbros.com/english/circumscriber/index.html

  Auch ein Photoshop Script
  Sol laut den Hersteller und den Bildern die ich gesehen hab nicht schlecht sein


----------



## jasonbark (28. März 2005)

Hallo.

Hab mir das Plugin runtergeladen und installiert. Ich benutze PS 7. Es wurde nach der Installation kein Script-Ornder angelegt und unter Datei finde ich auch kein "Skripten". Kann man was bei der Installation falsch machen oder wo finde ich die Sachen? Wäre für eure Hilfe sehr dankbar, damit ich mit dem tollen Tut von Martin weiterarbeiten kann.
Vielen Dank 

Jason


----------



## Fiene (28. März 2005)

Hallo,
    vielen Dank!  Google war leider nicht sehr hilfreich bei der Suche. 
 Ich fand den Workshop gut und hoffe, dass noch mehr folgen. (Sofern es deine Zeit erlaubt). Freue mich auch schon auf die angekündigte CD.
 Ich habe auch schon wegen der Scripte gegoogelt, aber so ziemlich erfolglos. Vielleicht hast du eine Idee wo man eine Übersicht über Tags für Photoshop Scripting findet. Ich würde mich darüber freuen, mindestens genauso, wie über dein Live Videotutorial!

    Gruß Fiene

 PS.: Hier noch ein Link zu einigen Photoshop-Aktionen


----------



## Blui (16. Mai 2005)

jasonbark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Hab mir das Plugin runtergeladen und installiert. Ich benutze PS 7. Es wurde nach der Installation kein Script-Ornder angelegt und unter Datei finde ich auch kein "Skripten".
> ...
> ...



Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Allerdings lag das daran das ich PS mal auf einer anderen Partition installiert hatte und Windows das irgendwie nicht geändert hat. Nachdem ich das alles richtig gestellt habe wurde auch alles richtig installiert. Allerdings mußt Du dann noch bei Photoshop 7 unter _"Bearbeiten / Voreinstellungen / Zusatzmodule & Virtueller Speicher / Zusätzliche Zusatzmodule-Ordner"_ das Verzeichnis *...\Photoshop 7.0\Plugins* auswählen. 

Dann findest Du unter _"Datei / Automatisieren"_ auch ein "Scripts". Die Dateien mußt Du dann in *...\Photoshop 7.0\Plugins\Scripting* speichern.


----------

